# HW-Konfig - Laden in PG



## Onkel Dagobert (12 September 2012)

Was passiert da eigentlich? Werden die Informationen aus den Systemdaten gewonnen, die irgendwann einmal in die Steuerung geladen wurden, oder werden die Komponenten incl. DP-Teilnehmer, Adressen und Konfiguration tatsächlich irgendwie erkannt? Letzteres halte ich eigentlich für ausgeschlossen.

Der Hintergrund meiner Frage ist folgender. Ich hatte mit einem Fachkollegen ein Problem, eine Kommunikation über einen DP/DP-Koppler hin zu bekommen. Mein Master ist eine aktuelle 315-er, sein Master ist eine DP-Karte von Hilscher in einem PC. Meine Seite war konfiguriert und ich hatte auch keine Zweifel, etwas falsch gemacht zu haben. Er las die Konfiguration vom Bus in sein System ein, vergleichbar mit "Station laden in PG", und  bekam dadurch eine falsche Konfiguration. Meiner Meinung nach kann das so auch nicht funktionieren. Was mich jedoch verwirrt ist dass wir anschliessend zum Test eine andere meiner Stationen (CPU, Koppler, Konfiguration exakt identisch) an seinen Master gesteckt haben und das Auslesen funktionierte bei ihm. Danach wieder zurück gesteckt und seine Konfiguration war nach nochmaligem Auslesen wieder falsch. Dann mal den DP/DP-Koppler gegen einen neuen (jungräulichen) getauscht, dann ging's. Zum Schluß den originalen wieder eingesetzt und es ging auch.

Ist schon etwas verwirrend. Kann mir jemand meine Eingangsfrage beantworten?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## SoftMachine (13 September 2012)

Hallo,

zur Eingangsfrage:
Ja, die Systemdaten werden beim Laden in PG zwar gelesen und können auch wieder zurück übertragen werden.
Die Systemkonfiguration selbst wirst du aber aus diesen eingelesenen Systemdaten nicht gewinnen können, 
du benötigst dafür die S7-Offline-Projektkonfiguration.
Du liest mit dem Laden ins PG letztlich nur die aus der Offline-HW-Konfig übersetzte Systemkonfiguration.

Die Prg.-Bausteine kannst du dir aber anschauen, allerdings ohne Kommentare oder Symbolik.

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Die Systemkonfiguration selbst wirst du aber aus diesen eingelesenen Systemdaten nicht gewinnen können,
> du benötigst dafür die S7-Offline-Projektkonfiguration


Weißt Du das sicher? Mein Step7 konnte das bisher immer...

Beim Auslesen werden die SDB gelesen, wie auch immer die auf die CPU gekommen sind (die meisten werden von Step7 erzeugt, einige aber auch automatisch durch die CPU). Sogar GSD-Dateien von DP-Teilnehmern sind in den SDB gespeichert und werden beim herauslesen notfalls in HW Konfig installiert.

Ich habe es noch nicht untersucht, meine aber, daß man von einem DP/DP-Koppler die Konfiguration der "anderen" Seite nicht auslesen kann. Braucht man ja normalerweise auch nicht.

Harald


----------



## MSB (13 September 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Sogar GSD-Dateien von DP-Teilnehmern sind in den SDB gespeichert und werden beim herauslesen notfalls in HW Konfig installiert.


Weißt du das sicher? Also das letzte mal als ich das probiert hatte, mit Slaves von denen ich definitiv keine GSD-Datei hatte, wurden die Slaves ansich korrekt ausgelesen,
auch ein Teil des GSD-Dateinamens wurde korrekt angezeigt, aber die HW-Konfig war nicht korrekt übersetzbar leider aber ohne Fehlermeldung, erst wieder nachdem händisch die korrekte GSD installiert wurde.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2012)

Hmm, wenn ich jetzt nochmal bei Tageslicht drüber nachdenke ... bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Da habe ich wohl was verwechselt ... 

Jedenfalls hatte ich noch nicht den Fall, daß eine aus einer CPU herausgeladene HW Konfig nicht übersetzbar war. Allerdings war das Herausladen für mich auch noch nicht sooo oft nötig (ich hatte fast immer ein Originalprojekt mit HW Konfig zur Verfügung). Was häufig vorkam war, daß die HW Konfig nicht 100% übereinstimmte und für die Baugruppendiagnose die HW Konfig aus der CPU geladen werden mußte - für die Diagnose hatten die aber immer gereicht.

Harald


----------



## Paule (13 September 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Beim Auslesen werden die SDB gelesen, wie auch immer die auf die CPU gekommen sind (die meisten werden von Step7 erzeugt, einige aber auch automatisch durch die CPU).


Die SDB's können auf drei verschiedene Arten in die CPU geladen werden.
1. Durch speichern und übersetzen der Hardware werden SDB's erzeugt und und durch das Übertragen der Hardware auch in die CPU geladen.
2. Durch speichern und übersetzen im Netpro, hier werden wiederum SDB's erzeugt und geändert. Auch hier werden sie beim übertragen des Netpro, in die CPU geladen.
3. Direkt aus dem Bausteinordner heraus. Allerdings muss hier zuvor die Hardware und das Netpro (falls Kommunikation projektiert) gespeichert und übersetzt werden.


----------



## SoftMachine (13 September 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... *Sogar GSD-Dateien von DP-Teilnehmern sind in den SDB gespeichert *und werden beim herauslesen notfalls in HW Konfig installiert.
> 
> Harald



Hallo Harald,

Das denke ich nicht unbedingt.
Die GSD existiert nur auf dem PG im Offline-Projekt, in den SDB´s ist nur die 
entsprechende Übersetzung vorhanden.
Beim Herauslesen der SDB´s aus der CPU kann in der HW-Konfig nur das korrekt 
dargestellt werden, was du auch als GSD auf dem PG hast.

Eine Installation einer neuen GSD erfolgt z.B. dann, wenn du ein fremdes Offline-Projekt öffnest, in 
dem ein Teilnehmer verbaut wurde, dessen GSD du noch nicht auf deinem PG hast.

Gruss


----------

